# chicken soup for the contractor's soul



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

I often wonder why and how we do it. I think we must have some sort of magical powers. We are handed huge structures that have been mishandled by brilliant people ( read idiots), horribly neglected exteriors and interiors, clients who watch lifestyles of the rich and famous, yet have the budgets of the poor and infamous. We often compete against contractors of dubious character ( read idiots) who will neglect to tell the client " oh taping the sheetrock is extra" or " did I say six weeks, sorry, I meant six years".

Yet we persevere year after year through the clients, employees, jobs, trucks, materials and suppliers from hell! Why do we do it? It sure isn't the money because the stacks of thousands often get reduced to stealing change out of the water bottle to buy a pack of smokes. We don't do it for the glory, more often the client seems so anxious to get you out of their house regardless of the fact you just added a half of house to their existing house in the time it took for their stupid architect to draw and get the prints approved. But of course he'll brag that he" built that" ~ while pointing to your project~ Not only that, once you touch it you own it and all of the neighbors homes too. A tree crashes through the neighbors house and you were doing a basement remodel... your fault. 

I don't know if there is a heaven when we die, but I hope it has a contractor service entrance, but knowing our luck it will have the same service as the home depot's.


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

wow dude you doing alright there?


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

We're puppets. Punchlist is just a puppet who can see the strings.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone needs a vacation:whistling:laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Someone needs a vacation:whistling:laughing:


Indeed.

(Oh, and your soup tastes like liquid anger...lol)


----------



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

*puppets?*

Puppets? I represent that remark! :blink::blink: lol. It isn't bad. life is good I love this business, sure I hate it sometimes but there is nothing better in the world than being out on the second floor deck of a house in the spring or the fall after you ripped off the roof. getting ready to frame up the barn dormer. breakin each others balls and feeling like your are doing something productive. I wouldn't want to do anything else, beside the whole Selma Hyack,tropical island thing.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

vacation? wtf is that, people still do those things? man I gotta get out more...:whistling


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

There are days when I wish I could smash everything with a sledge and then there are days I want to give everyone a free vacation. Life I guess. Anyone who tells me they are happy every day every minute I slowly back up and run when they turn around, kind of like when someone boast how religious they are.:whistling


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

8am this morning my phone rings. It was a client that I installed sod for a few weeks back. It died and they want a warranty replacement. Turns out they disabled the irrigation system because they didn't want a high water bill. It's all my fault and they demand a free replacement of the sod.

It ain't just carpentry that deals with stuff like that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i can relate to the o/party:

its a love /hate kind of thang:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I think every kind of job is a love hate thing. There's good and bad in everyone (job) I've had at least. But there's a bonus that keeps me doing what I do, it's sense of accomplishment and pride of work ("OK" two things). That's why there's a picture post here and people share pictures of there work. Fellow contractors know the good feeling of pride and accomplishment and post a "attaboy" or "looks good".

That's why I think we do it. On the other hand we could just be stupid. :laughing:


----------



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

*bastardos!!!!!*



BobsLandscaping said:


> 8am this morning my phone rings. It was a client that I installed sod for a few weeks back. It died and they want a warranty replacement. Turns out they disabled the irrigation system because they didn't want a high water bill. It's all my fault and they demand a free replacement of the sod.
> 
> It ain't just carpentry that deals with stuff like that.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

WeEEEEEEEEE! sounds like fun=== NOT!:shutup::shutup::shutup::shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i can understand his thoughts about when your in the middle of something
hard/easy doesn't really matter,and you look up and see that blue sky/or rolling hills or a beautiful lake and you realise that if you weren't there you'd never see such things

alot of people are stuck in buildings all day,that would drive me crazy


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> 8am this morning my phone rings. It was a client that I installed sod for a few weeks back. It died and they want a warranty replacement. Turns out they disabled the irrigation system because they didn't want a high water bill. It's all my fault and they demand a free replacement of the sod.
> 
> It ain't just carpentry that deals with stuff like that.


I see ya got out of CT jail Bob. :clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i can understand his thoughts about when your in the middle of something
> hard/easy doesn't really matter,and you look up and see that blue sky/or rolling hills or a beautiful lake and you realize that if you weren't there you'd never see such things
> 
> alot of people are stuck in buildings all day,that would drive me crazy


 I agree Tom, I spent many good years working near the ocean. Sometimes lucky enough to be beachfront or inland waterway. 
There were times when I was beachfront and didn't look at the ocean for days. I realize now, that I took some things for granted.:sad:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, at least I had ChainsawCharlie to keep me company.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BobsLandscaping said:


> 8am this morning my phone rings. It was a client that I installed sod for a few weeks back. It died and they want a warranty replacement. Turns out they disabled the irrigation system because they didn't want a high water bill. It's all my fault and they demand a free replacement of the sod.
> 
> It ain't just carpentry that deals with stuff like that.


To f'n bad. Grass need water to grow, you stop watering and it stops growing.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Turns out they disabled the irrigation system because they didn't want a high water bill. It's all my fault and they demand a free replacement of the sod.


:blink::blink: How is this your fault?? they really expect a warranty on something that needs maintenance? Okay I just drained my oil out fo my truck and drove around a while, can't wait till morning when I call Ford and demand a replacement, I probably wont wait too long?:w00t::blink:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

It's my fault because they say it's my fault. I'm not too worried about it, I have a seperate contract for sod. It spells out real clear the fertilization, mowing, and watering requirements to get the 24 month warranty. They elected not to have me mow or fertilize, and they shut off the irrigation system. Not my problem.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is it really dead dead?

If they irrigated it now, would it rejuvenate? Maybe they have a second chance.

Glad to hear you have a real contract that protects you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

It's dead dead. They watered it for maybe 2 days (they claim a week) and the roots didn't take. It's bare dirt and dried grass. $10,000 worth of premium sod shot.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

To bad for them.

What were they thinking. $10K in sod and they are worried about the whater bill for a month?

Morons.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Yep, $10K in sod, $4.5K in installation, and a $8K irrigation system that they don't use. Priceless.

At least their checks cleared.

Some people are morons.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So when do you think you will hear from their lawyer?

Not that it will make any kind of a difference to them.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Before the end of the week. Already gave mine a heads up.

They're sunk because the Toro controller I put in gives me a readout of how often it waters, how long, and how many gallons it has flowed. They also need to provide receipts from a fertilization contractor and a landscape contractor for the weekly mowing to claim on the warranty.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

CYA

Excellent Job.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> It's dead dead. They watered it for maybe 2 days (they claim a week) and the roots didn't take. It's bare dirt and dried grass. $10,000 worth of premium sod shot.


 
How are people that stupid... Stepping over a dollar to save a dime, in this case about 20,000...


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

In their defense Lewiston did recently raise the water rate by 1.8%.


----------



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hey bob get yer own thread ! : /*

:whistling


BobsLandscaping said:


> In their defense Lewiston did recently raise the water rate by 1.8%.


:whistling

Well enough about me, let's get back to you. :w00t:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

punchlist said:


> :whistling:whistling
> 
> Well enough about me, let's get back to you. :w00t:


:laughing: Yeah BOB SOT

Appreciate the weekly dose Punchlist


----------



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

PA woodbutcher said:


> :laughing: Yeah BOB SOT
> 
> Appreciate the weekly dose Punchlist


thanks wood! how's business up there? we're slow but steady, what the hell am I saying? last year at this time i had 19 guys working full time now I have 3. ---- i have 500 k in bids out, that I thought were 99% ers now i am down to 51%ers, Man I need a nice little score! An 80K'er would do nice! Where the hell's peter? I need to rob em.:whistling


----------



## SawGearGuy (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice thread punch.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

SawGearGuy said:


> Nice thread punch.


 
agreed:thumbsup:


----------

